# Nothing to talk about thread :)



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

.


----------



## Disir (Apr 22, 2014)

My apologies. I didn't catch that last part. Could you repeat that?


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 22, 2014)

Well ............................................................... and that's about it.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2014)

.....................


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## norwegen (Apr 22, 2014)

You have a nice bounce in your step, WelfareQueen, not that that's worth talking about.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 22, 2014)

norwegen said:


> You have a nice bounce in your step, WelfareQueen, not that that's worth talking about.



Talking about, looking at and repping for....


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 22, 2014)

There's got to be a formula, a balance. Something that provides a working solution. A solution that attains your goal while maintaining a sort of peace among players.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2014)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## norwegen (Apr 22, 2014)

Cheese.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2014)

With salami wrapped around it!


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 22, 2014)

norwegen said:


> Cheese.



I oughta thump your norwegen noggin'.


----------



## norwegen (Apr 22, 2014)

mr. H. said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > cheese.
> ...


&#9829; &#9824; &#9827; &#9830;


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 23, 2014)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 23, 2014)

A thoughtful thread; one which puts all the others by trolls to shame!


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

......................and so thank you very much for participating.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 23, 2014)

Going outside to watch the grass grow.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 23, 2014)

who you calling a troll?

*puts on socks*


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

The weather man was wrong...


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 23, 2014)

I thought I had something to say.....or shit...I forgot.  Whatever.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 25, 2014)

Mmmmmmmm.  Someone is cooking steak.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 25, 2014)

Never mind...


----------



## Ropey (Apr 26, 2014)

I already told you.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 26, 2014)

What?  Oh yeah....


----------



## Ropey (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 26, 2014)

...a high instep.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

tara.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 26, 2014)

my ears are burning


----------



## Mertex (Apr 26, 2014)

I was going to say something, but shit, I forgot what it was.  Oh well, it wasn't important.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 26, 2014)

'nuff said.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

Ripple in The lumps.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 26, 2014)

If this is a thread in which there is nothing to talk about, why am I talking about the fact that I am not talking about something?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

Tell it to Athena. She peed in my Ripple bottle.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 26, 2014)

Noomi said:


> If this is a thread in which there is nothing to talk about, why am I talking about the fact that I am not talking about something?




Huh?  Okay.....right....whatever.


----------



## The Professor (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't give a royal fuck if anyone eats  the middle of an Oreo first.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 26, 2014)

This is my oy vey of the day.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

Pffffffffffffft


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 26, 2014)

spleaglefurt....

I can not figure out how to talk without typing, or how to hear without reading.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 26, 2014)

I suppose you are wondering why I never called you here.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZPLtZQlLqg]08. Pick-A-Little Talk-A-Little (The Music Man 1962 Film Soundtrack) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Professor (Apr 27, 2014)

The question that will determine the fate of all humanity:  Toilet seat, up or down?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 27, 2014)

The Professor said:


> The question that will determine the fate of all humanity:  Toilet seat, up or down?



Not at all. Toilet paper hung down, or up?


----------



## The Professor (Apr 27, 2014)

I just farted.  Can someone help me calculate my carbon footprint?  I drive a blue Honda and  like music from the 50s.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 27, 2014)

The Professor said:


> I just farted.  Can someone help me calculate my carbon footprint?  I drive a blue Honda and  like music from the 50s.



I'm pretty sure that, with that information, the footprint pretty much smashed you about 2 feet underground.


----------



## pacer (Apr 27, 2014)

Check image.


----------



## pacer (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah right.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 27, 2014)

The time has come.... who am I kidding?


The time hasn't come...


----------



## Noomi (Apr 27, 2014)

Random post coming through...


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)

Got


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah right......


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)

itchy


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 27, 2014)

nachos?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 27, 2014)

Aaaaanyway...


----------



## pacer (Apr 28, 2014)

Just checking.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 28, 2014)

veni vidi abii


----------



## pacer (Apr 28, 2014)

Checking the size...


----------



## Ropey (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 28, 2014)

I came...I saw....


forgot the rest.


----------



## pacer (Apr 28, 2014)

Discovered I can link up a gif, too.


----------



## pacer (Apr 29, 2014)

...no.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 29, 2014)

tit-ripping????


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 29, 2014)

I think. Therefore, I spam....


----------



## pacer (Apr 30, 2014)

Time.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 30, 2014)

I was running late for a meeting today, so I parked on campus without a permit. I figured it was worth the chance. 

$20. 

So I took the ticket to the campus po po dep't, and immediately proceeded to charm the gal at the window... "do I get an Alumni discount"? "I promise I won't do it again". And on it went until she started cracking up and said "get outta here". 

Score.


----------



## pacer (May 1, 2014)

...boring.


----------



## Mertex (May 1, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I was running late for a meeting today, so I parked on campus without a permit. I figured it was worth the chance.
> 
> $20.
> 
> ...




And men make fun of women for crying to the cop when he stops us for going too fast!


----------



## Mr. H. (May 1, 2014)

I guess you had to be there.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 2, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> There's got to be a formula, a balance. Something that provides a working solution. A solution that attains your goal while maintaining a sort of peace among players.



You sound like a politician.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 2, 2014)

I was lying in bed last night and I couldn't sleep, and I came up with an idea. So I went right home and wrote it down. 


[Trying to make myself seem more interesting...It's Sue Ann from MTM]


----------



## Mr. H. (May 2, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > There's got to be a formula, a balance. Something that provides a working solution. A solution that attains your goal while maintaining a sort of peace among players.
> ...



Nah, just an ol' drunk.


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

Mmmmmmm Smells delicious!


----------



## Pogo (May 2, 2014)




----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 2, 2014)

Good Night.


----------



## Noomi (May 2, 2014)

Good afternoon!


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 2, 2014)

Happy Halloween!!!!


----------



## pacer (May 4, 2014)

Checking...


----------



## tinydancer (May 4, 2014)

My birds are back. Juncos. Raptors. My faves my vultures. I love them so. My sandhills. Life has come back with these beauties.

Sandhill males in full color dancing for their women. Its unreal.


----------



## tinydancer (May 4, 2014)

They are as tall as us; you really have to see them to believe them. I had to control Raven. She had not seen them before (Raven is my black and tan baby for those that dont know.) I had to put a hush on her so we could watch the dance.

He dances for her. Wings out stretched have to be 6 feet each side and he pounds the ground and his colors aye carumba the streaks on his cheeks are flaming. Now thats a loving.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


>


----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)

...so obvious.


----------



## mayrj (May 6, 2014)

i'm starving


----------



## Esmeralda (May 6, 2014)

The rain in Spain falls mainly on the plain.


----------



## Disir (May 6, 2014)

That is all.


----------



## Grandma (May 6, 2014)

Looks like it might rain. Then again it might not.


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)

Wind.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 6, 2014)

doo wah diddy?


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)

Dum diddy doo


----------



## Esmeralda (May 7, 2014)

Yada yada yada, blah blah blah....


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 7, 2014)

Eh....who cares....?


----------



## Esmeralda (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 7, 2014)

Morning


----------



## Pogo (May 7, 2014)

drifter said:


> Morning



Crepescule


----------



## Nutz (May 7, 2014)

grass.


----------



## pacer (May 7, 2014)

...chatter.


----------



## pacer (May 8, 2014)

I'm stuffed.


----------



## Disir (May 8, 2014)

I thought you were Pacer.


----------



## Nutz (May 8, 2014)

420


----------

